# R34 GT-T /GTS conversion to GTR



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey so I'm looking to buy an R34, would like GTR of course, but obviously the price tag being 20,000+ higher than GTT or GTS makes it tough. So here's the question: could you buy a GTT / GTS and get it converted to GTR? Seems that if it was doable it would cost less than the original difference in price between the models.

I'm not solid on the difference between GTT and GTS; I think GTT is 2wd and 1 turbo? Different cc? GTS = automatic tranny???? I only know its cheaper.

So you would need full GTR drive train + computer for HICAS and ATTESA...plus another turbo or just a whole new powerplant...
Cost of drive train + computers and compatibility of all to frame + electronics of GTT or GTS?

I guess I could get an R32 GTR and slap a R34 body on it… short of the obvious size differences.

Basically I want any year GTR, but am in love with the R34 body...not too concerned about pedigree...


----------



## thescotsman (Sep 15, 2008)

Buy a GTR buck. Will work out far far cheaper.


----------



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

thescotsman said:


> Buy a GTR buck. Will work out far far cheaper.


Used GTR drive train, engine, and computers would cost 25,000+ ???? seems like a lot, but I don't really have any idea. Milder GTR's go for about 20,000 - 30,000 pounds right (32000-48000 USD)? GTT, GTS, and GT seem to be more like 5000-10,000 pounds. I've seen used R34 engines dual turbos for around 3-5 grand US dollars...drive train cost + computer cost? 

Doing it the other way (even if it cost the same) would allow me to spread the investment out over a few more years though.


----------



## thescotsman (Sep 15, 2008)

There is that, but you still won't have a GTR by the end of it.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you buy a GTT it will always be a GTT no matter what you do to it. The engine, drive train, transmission are all different, as are the body panels, the dash, seats and rest of the interior.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

just keep saving and once you have enough,go for a R34 GTR that is legal in America,it's the easist option...
unless you guy an R34 GT-T that is 4WD,makes your life easier in transfering GTR running gear into it,but it's alot of hassle


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Oh, and an R34 body will never fit on an R32 chassis. Most GTTs or GTSts are manual as well and the GTV auto boxes wont take a lot of hammering so that would never be a good move


----------



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> just keep saving and once you have enough,go for a R34 GTR that is legal in America,it's the easist option...
> unless you guy an R34 GT-T that is 4WD,makes your life easier in transfering GTR running gear into it,but it's alot of hassle



Yeah, I figured it would be a ton of work to swap a drive train, but then again, so is getting an R34 legal here. They go for around 100,000 USD, when you can find them. Plus some have been seized, etc. 

Perhaps I will bite the bullet and "settle" for an R32 GTR. Really, moding any skyline would make it faster than just about anything here. I assume an R32 GTR would perform infinitely better than any R34 GT, GTT, or GTS. 

I guess I would take the GTR performance over the R34 looks. Once I've got one I want to get it to around 500-600hp at the wheels.

by the way, thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

you could always fit an R34 front end onto a R32


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The Bee*R R34 front end is quite different to the R34 proper front. It wont just bolt on and needs a lot of work. Also the headlights alone will cost £1k


----------



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> The Bee*R R34 front end is quite different to the R34 proper front. It wont just bolt on and needs a lot of work. Also the headlights alone will cost £1k


Headlights are that expensive????? why?

Japfreak; I have thought about that, perhaps taking quarter panels, front and rear bumper, trunk and hood/bonnet and throw them on an R32, but I figured that sizing and mount points would be a problem. plus the new found light cost...


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Buy an R32 - get used to it, enjoy the performance and if you can be bothered and can save the cash, go for the BeeR conversion - it will be easier than trying to get a road legal R34 GTR in the USA.

Lights - R34 GTR's have Xenons and cost *£1,900 per pair new * - yes, really and I would know as I cracked one of mine last year (John's figure was, presumably second hand or non xenons?). However, I would have thought you would still end up with a legal US car, with good power and for a reasonable sum, but lot of effort, make it pretty unique (or 1 of a small handfull).


----------



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

IMS said:


> Buy an R32 - get used to it, enjoy the performance and if you can be bothered and can save the cash, go for the BeeR conversion - it will be easier than trying to get a road legal R34 GTR in the USA.
> 
> Lights - R34 GTR's have Xenons and cost *£1,900 per pair new * - yes, really and I would know as I cracked one of mine last year (John's figure was, presumably second hand or non xenons?). However, I would have thought you would still end up with a legal US car, with good power and for a reasonable sum, but lot of effort, make it pretty unique (or 1 of a small handfull).



I'm not familiar with the BeeR conversion. enlightenment please? I can't imagine that I would be at all disapointed with an R32 GTR, but perhaps it pales somewhat compared to the R34...


----------



## thescotsman (Sep 15, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a 32 GTR


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

marzocci said:


> I'm not familiar with the BeeR conversion. enlightenment please? I can't imagine that I would be at all disapointed with an R32 GTR, but perhaps it pales somewhat compared to the R34...


Pics (and info) on this thread, should help:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/68889-sikboys-bnr32-bee-r-324-56k-no-3.html


----------



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks IMS. That may be the solution to my slight dilema, even as expensive as those kits are, still cheaper than a 34...
we'll se how my funds stack up in the next few months...would like to get one soon.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I think you'll find allot of R32 GTR owners wouldn't swap their cars for R34 GTR's even if they were offered, and have bought them by choice not price.
Get an R32 GTR you wont be dissapointed!

bob


----------



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

I have heard that aside from the weight differences (the 32 being lighter), the 34 was "better" in almost all areas, performance wise. Is there less truth to that than people say? Seems like the engines could be modded to perform similarly, but what about the ATTESA-ETS 4WD and the Super-HICAS? Not sure is the 32 gtr even has the Hicas...


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I suppose it depends on what you're going to do to the car???

Out of the box, the R34 is supposed to be better - better turbos, better/faster ATTESA, improved suspension and chassis rigidity etc.

However, if you're about to mod the car and change the engine, then some of the R34 improvements are a mute point (e.g. if you replace turbos!). Some argue that the R32 felt sharper and had better turn in, but brakes were weaker...again, if you're about to upgrade brakes, what difference would it make.

As I think many people will tell you/have said, you cannot make the decision, unless you know:

1. What you want from the car (looks/performance/track handling)
2. What you intend to do with the car (drag race, track, show & shine)
3. Your budget - buying, modding, maintenance (a 20 year old car with 100k miles is going to cost more to run, generally, than an 8 year old car with 40k)
4. How easy it is to get parts/look after/get on the road (depending on where you live)
5. The REAL MAIN reason you want one (looks v performance or just "rareity" factor).

both models have their advantages over the other.

For the record, I've had R33 GTS, R33 GTR and R34 GTR, so I cannot honestly comment on R32 handling, but having been in one, it felt "old" inside (just personal preference, nothing more), the R33 & R34 are plain/boring inside (except for the R34 MFD) and the R33 was less sharp (but easier to handle on the edge). the R33 GTS-T was more comfortable on longer journeys, but scary in the wet (not that the GTR is easy in the wet!).

I could *almost *write a book on pro's and con's, so as you can see - you have to be precise with needs & wants for anyone to truly advise you correctly.

You won't be disappointed with R32 handling/performance, but you might not like the looks, but it could be a lot cheaper?


----------



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks IMS.

Basically I want a car that no one here (US) has, and that can blow away whatever domestic piece they are driving! I do plan on having some fun at the track...
If I wanted just performance, I would heavily mod something domestic, maybe a Mustang of Challenger. But nothing would beat driving around in a fast as ---- skyline though, and that’s why I want one. 

I will be using it as a daily driver, so performance differences between models are negligible there, but again, I do plan on getting plenty of track work in. Seeing as I do plan on continually modding and upgrading (as I would with any car), seems I could do well with a 32. 

I agree with you on the "old" looks a 32 has, I think that the 34 looks 1000 times better. That said, I would be willing to give up looks (considering I could upgrade a 32 to match a 34 performance wise) to save 30,000$...


----------



## drplc3 (Dec 17, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> you could always fit an R34 front end onto a R32


The Bee*R R34 front end is quite different to the R34 proper front. It wont just bolt on and needs a lot of work. Also the headlights alone will cost £1k


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> I think you'll find allot of R32 GTR owners wouldn't swap their cars for R34 GTR's even if they were offered, and have bought them by choice not price.
> Get an R32 GTR you wont be dissapointed!
> 
> bob


+1 :clap:

Especially when you are about to mod it there's no reason to go for the R34...

You have to see it like this, a R32 is a homologated Group A race car for the street, the one and only real Godzilla...

...the R34 is not bad either, but it's just a more modern version of the classic R32 for the Generation Playstation with a lot of extras you don't really need in a performance car


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

marzocci said:


> Hey so I'm looking to buy an R34, would like GTR of course, but obviously the price tag being 20,000+ higher than GTT or GTS makes it tough. So here's the question: could you buy a GTT / GTS and get it converted to GTR? Seems that if it was doable it would cost less than the original difference in price between the models.
> 
> I'm not solid on the difference between GTT and GTS; I think GTT is 2wd and 1 turbo? Different cc? GTS = automatic tranny???? I only know its cheaper.
> 
> ...




Honestly your going to spend more then you can think of, since your here asking this question wich has been done many times before is possibile but you will not like what you will be spending. 


I think a R34 GTT with a 6speed box from a supra and a big turbo upgrade with loads of suspension and brake upgrade work would fit it very nicely, just get rid of the Fast and Rice rear wing on it. 

1) Greddy intake manifold
2) RB26 head swap onto the R3 Rb25 neo bottom end 
3) R34 turbos 
4) manual boost controller 
5) 1.5mm head gasket 
6) Nap Rec water pump pulley - spins slower.
7) N1 cams 
8) Apexi power FC & some R34 injectors or just slightly larger ones, since these are top feed.

before yall shoot me down on the gear box (getrag 6speed from the supra tt ) 

just bell housing swap from the R34 Awd box and a custom made driveshaft/prop shaft and a good dual or triple plate clutch set up and your gold !


overall with out the attesa / and front 4wd parts your about 600lbs lighter but yu give up traction/grip and going with a nice Tomei or Nismo locked 1.5 lsd is the best way to go. 

Conservative and daily driver friendly


----------

